# BOB Weapon



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My original intent has always been to bug in as long as possible. Even during a Hurrican or other natural disaster. But, thinking ahead to the possibilty that I will be forced to bug out under WROL conditions I have been considering weapon choice and what to do with weapons and ammo I may not be able to take with me. First: I will be taking my M&P 9MM Shield and the 1911 if I can, along with the AR-15. My wife will take her Berretta 9MM and maybe one of the sawed off's. I am thinking I disable the remaining guns and ammo before I leave. This is assuming I am walking out and not driving. If I am forced out then it means I am not comming back and I don't want ammunition and guns in the hands of people that have forced me to evacuate. I would welcome your thoughts on this. I may be missing something.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Makes sense to me, never leave anything of value for the enemy!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As an alternative, have you considered a cache? Properly prepared and stored, weapons and ammo can stay hidden underground quiet awhile. If impractical disabling makes sense.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My plan is simple. Remove the bolt from long guns & barrel from pistols. Those will be cached.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If it got that bad you might have a chance to cache any weapons you leave behind instead of destroying them. Always a chance you could come back later. 

As for big out weapons I am considering an AR15 and 357 for both me and the wife. But I would also like to take the .22 rifle/pistol combo. But all that is too much weight if we're on foot. Maybe I will load up the wagon.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks like yall neat me to it. Great minds.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> If it got that bad you might have a chance to cache any weapons you leave behind instead of destroying them. Always a chance you could come back later.
> 
> As for big out weapons I am considering an AR15 and 357 for both me and the wife. But I would also like to take the .22 rifle/pistol combo. But all that is too much weight if we're on foot. Maybe I will load up the wagon.


For the idea of the .22 rifle, does anyone use a .223/5.56 converter to .22 for their AR? Is it accurate enough to be a light weight alternative to carrying a separate long gun.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My original intent has always been to bug in as long as possible. Even during a Hurrican or other natural disaster. But, thinking ahead to the possibilty that I will be forced to bug out under WROL conditions I have been considering weapon choice and what to do with weapons and ammo I may not be able to take with me. First: I will be taking my M&P 9MM Shield and the 1911 if I can, along with the AR-15. My wife will take her Berretta 9MM and maybe one of the sawed off's. I am thinking I disable the remaining guns and ammo before I leave. This is assuming I am walking out and not driving. If I am forced out then it means I am not comming back and I don't want ammunition and guns in the hands of people that have forced me to evacuate. I would welcome your thoughts on this. I may be missing something.


Like you we plan on bugin in but do prepare for buging out on foot if needed. If you have tried to carry a full pack, water, rifle and hundreds rounds of pistol and rifle ammo you will understand my thoughts. I too have several weapons and lots of ammo that if I need to bugout I would not want to leave behind. I sure as hell would not want to destroy them. So we decided to use carts to carry ammo, weapons and more. I think in a WROL situations it would be foolish not to take a much as you can with you. You can also catch ammo and guns on the way to your BOL if you need to lighten you load.

I also try to keep our bugout weapons the same caliber, that's why my wife's AK is 5.56 and both pistols are Glock 17. I think carrying mixed calibers just adds weight and contradicts one is none and two is one logic.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AR of course for both the wife and I. 556 or 308 depending on what I grab first.

Glock 10mm for a pistol. I simply don't trust a 9mm, 45 etc with my life not enough power. Meaning penetration, round count, velocity and energy. Think about it, body armor, vehicle threats, drugged threats, shooting into cover etc. Shooting a threat 2-3 times with a 9mm isn't in my plan.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My BOB first choice is a 1911 9mm and a simple light weight AR with a 22 LR conversion. Its pretty simple, the 22 version lets me carry a few hundred rounds of small game killer and the 5.56 and 9mm are for defense. The weight ads up easy. There are circumstances I could imagine a long gun being a target / a problem and everything would be best concealed. In that case I have a Kimber 22 conversion kit for the 1911 9mm.

OP why a Shield and a 1911? That extra 2lbs of firearm can be a lot of ammo?



paraquack said:


> For the idea of the .22 rifle, does anyone use a .223/5.56 converter to .22 for their AR? Is it accurate enough to be a light weight alternative to carrying a separate long gun.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

paraquack said:


> For the idea of the .22 rifle, does anyone use a .223/5.56 converter to .22 for their AR? Is it accurate enough to be a light weight alternative to carrying a separate long gun.


I use a CMMG conversion kit in my 1:9 barrels, and it works fine. Fairly accurate and a lot of fun to shoot. I've considered a dedicated upper, but can't justify the cost when the conversion kit works so well.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> AR of course for both the wife and I. 556 or 308 depending on what I grab first.
> 
> Glock 10mm for a pistol. I simply don't trust a 9mm, 45 etc with my life not enough power. Meaning penetration, round count, velocity and energy. Think about it, body armor, vehicle threats, drugged threats, shooting into cover etc. Shooting a threat 2-3 times with a 9mm isn't in my plan.


Question about the 308. I have thought about getting a couple AR in that caliber. How does your wife handle the recoil? My only concern is that it may be too much for my wife. Just curious because I've never shot one.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

An AR15 will probably attract attention unless that is the idea.


I would just create hidden cache. You may find it is safer to be home after leaving.


Safe storage is the law in Canada.



In the walls, under the floor, in the sump etc.. There are other better places but I can't share all my secrets.


Anything short of a full search of your property will reveal well hidden guns. If they have metal detection equipment it can get more problematic. In that case burry metal objects every foot and burry metal under metal.




String stuff up trees, in bushes, disguised as otr objects etc...

Lots of options.



Sewer main is one of the last places a casual looter will look.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

For bug out I am taking my 9mm Ruger and 12 ga Mossy. My wife will carry the .380 and the M&P 15/22. I have all of my ammo organized in ammo boxes that are labeled so we can grab them quick along with our food/water supplies and clothing and toss them in the truck. My plan is to have my wife drive the truck and I follow behind on my motorcycle as a tail. We can be loaded an out of the door in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Lot's of good ideas here. The only suggestion I have is to consider carrying common weapons (9mm handguns seems to be a theme) as surely you could both agree on a gun that is comfortable/shootable. Then have spare mags and parts on hand to feed and repair either. I'm a big fan of commonality and redundancy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If we have to bug out I'm going with the entire family which includes my brothers, their significant others/children and my father. Just due to the amount of people we'll be able to carry a large portion of our arsenal, personally I'll be carrying my ar-15, my .40 cal pistol with a 9mm conversion in the pack, and my kukri knife


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Get a small lightweight wagon or baby carriage, something that can be pulled and not pushed. But remember, You can only shoot one weapon at a time and you want to keep things light weight.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What about some type of stash box? Maybe you could lock it and bury it or hide it somewhere in the house where no one would ever look. That way you might be able to return at some point and grab the guns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> An AR15 will probably attract attention unless that is the idea.
> 
> I would just create hidden cache. You may find it is safer to be home after leaving.
> 
> ...


Will2,
Is Will from Longlac Onatario, the International Man of Mystery, your twin brother? I hope so because this post makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Every house has a sewage air vent. Tie a wire or string to your unscoped (so they will fit) rifle and slide a few down from the roof into the vent. Just supposing here, it may not work but a dandy hiding place.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe I missed something in the OP post. But Hurricane or other natural disaster strikes and you live in New Orleans or FL. No option but bail out. How far do you think LE will let you get with a Car,wagon, stroller back pack with one weapon in it let alone a bunch. They will never allow you to keep one in any shelter they will take it on the spot. You will never see it again. You will be searched and checked often.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The sewage air vent on my house is 2 inch, no rifle will fit, it will reguire a 4 inch or more, for that.
For a bug out, you need a place to go, a shelter (you are a refugee) will never allow arms.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you have loose fill fiberglass insulation blown into your attic between the floor joists, take the items that you want to hide, wrap them in plastic and lightly coat the plastic with an adhesive. Throw loose fiberglass insulation onto the adhesive and place in floor joists. It will be virtually undetectable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA/DHS trick for Ideas on where you are hiding your weapons


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I gave a buddy of mine a full hour to find my (full size) gun safe. He got within a couple feet of it a few times but still never found it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a tough question and invites calibre pundits to start tooting their POV's. Cached seems logical if you can guarantee your going to be able to get to it. As far as weapon choice think light. Your going to have a lot to carry that you will need to survive for longer than a couple of days. I am a big fan of Smith & Wesson's M&P line. And you can't go wrong with a Beretta! If your all the same caliber it makes ammo issues go away. 

My personal ideal that I would strive for that works in my country is a 9mm carbine rifle that uses glock mags and of course the 9mm glock. One type of ammo. 2 options. If I could only have one gun, I'd take a .22 and as much ammo as I could carry, which would be substantially more than I could of 9mm. right now my truck gun changes like i change underwear. shotgun, .22, TD gun, etc. Depends on where I will be and the chances that i'll get some practice in


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

trainershawn said:


> I use a CMMG conversion kit in my 1:9 barrels, and it works fine. Fairly accurate and a lot of fun to shoot. I've considered a dedicated upper, but can't justify the cost when the conversion kit works so well.


Any problems with jamming? Is there a certain brand/type of ammo it likes to eat better?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe I missed something in the OP post. But Hurricane or other natural disaster strikes and you live in New Orleans or FL. No option but bail out. How far do you think LE will let you get with a Car,wagon, stroller back pack with one weapon in it let alone a bunch. They will never allow you to keep one in any shelter they will take it on the spot. You will never see it again. You will be searched and checked often.


Unfortunately this is so true. cops and the national guard will be ordered to confiscate peoples weapons. some will refuse to obey the order but most will follow the unlawful order.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If your bugout weapon of choice is a Glock 19, or such, please consider the Advantage Arms 22 conversion kit.
They are model and generation specific.
They have adjustable sights and are an easy swap out .
Get a few extra mags.
Same manual of arms, same basic weight, same weapon for training and small game shooting.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> NSA/DHS trick for Ideas on where you are hiding your weapons


Yup.

My guns are hidden at the...................

Bottom of Lake Tahoe.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

To me a bug out bag gun wouldn't be your primary weapon. If you are storing a gun in a bag, versus your hip it's essentially a back up weapon stored with essential supplies. 

With that said, a smaller compact firearm would certainly give you space for other items. Lots of good choices out there but a S&W Shield would be a pretty practical choice, IMO.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you're looking to stay out a week or two with only what you could carry I'd suggest a .223 AR. For a long term with the 10 lbs of ammo weight on you back you can either carry about 280 rnds of .223 or 1300 rnds of 22lr. Me,,, I'd go with a hot 22lr round (nasty stuff out to 200-300 yds.) if I had to survive for a year with the ammo weight on my back. Assuming ammo cost wasn't a factor I may be willing to hump the few extra lbs with 22 magnum ammo. Although relatively lightweight .223/5.56 ammo is still too heavy if you plan to survive for a year with what you can carry in my opinion. I've personally seen two deer taken with 22lr so it will do the job but maybe not as cleanly as a 30/06.

While a .22lr may not drop your target as fast as more powerful ammunition from what I understand in a firefight "spray and prey: type firing is much more likely than carefully aimed fire,,,, thus you need for lots of shells rather than a few powerful shells. And a reliable 22lr rifle weighs less than an AR; on long hikes every pound saved is a huge blessing.

Since I intend to bug in weight isn't much of a problem so I play with 6.8 but I do keep plenty of 22lr around.


----------



## SO (Feb 26, 2015)

22 Semitautomatic LR, and my trusty M&P with 1000 rounds is what I will be carrying. This is just to get me to my "safe area" then I also have a cache with a backup weapon and 1000 rounds of 22 and 500 rounds for my pistol.


----------

